# Minn kota Power Drive Issues



## caver101 (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a few year old (ie: no warranty) PowerDrive with Co-Pilot that is giving me issues. The  issue: the motor will fail to turn left or right when given the command from either the remote or foot controller. The motor will turn the propeller off/on and adjust the thrust up/down, just not turn. Sometimes this last just a few seconds and sometimes 5+ minutes. If it stops turning I can hold down the "left" button on the remote (or the foot pedal) and within a few seconds it usually starts responding. Its not consistent. I fished most of the day Saturday with zero issues. Fished Sunday and had issues every 30 minutes. 

Nutter put all new updated boards in it last year so the boards should be good. I want to think it has something to do with the wire that connects the base to the turning motor assembly as about 20% of the time I push on it and it starts working again.

Any ideas on where to start looking or testing connections?? I hate to drop a lot of money on this motor and be without it for a month+ of good spring fishing!

Good website with repair tutorials?

****Update at the bottom*****

Thanks!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2014)

It sounds like the control board is fried, do you leave your trolling motor connected when you charge it?  If its only a few years old the steering motor connectors should be fine.  There are only two wires that connect the control board to the steering motor.  I dont know how to test those, but you can check voltage coming off of those two wires to see if the control board is functioning.  Mine did the same thing and it was the board.  The fact that the steering motor still works intermittently should indicate that its still ok, furthermore since both the foot control and remote control give you the same issue its neither of those.  Do you know anyone close with the same motor that you can swap boards with?  The boards are 100 bucks on ebay for a powerdrive v2, do you have autopilot?


----------



## caver101 (Apr 7, 2014)

No AutoPilot, just copilot.

I will take it apart this week, test it, and see what I come up with.

I have left it connected on accident a few times when charging (onboard minn kota charger).


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2014)

caver101 said:


> No AutoPilot, just copilot.
> 
> I will take it apart this week, test it, and see what I come up with.
> 
> I have left it connected on accident a few times when charging (onboard minn kota charger).



If you dont have autopilot there is only one board in the motor and thats under the cover on the base of the motor, just take the sides off and its right there. should only be 2 wires into the board and two out that goes to the directional steering motor.


----------



## caver101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## caver101 (Apr 14, 2014)

I can hook up my digital multi meter and can see that it is the board that is not responding to either the foot pedal or the remote. That stinks, its a pretty new board! Any idea how to tell what the date of mfg is on the trolling motor?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thats the autopilot board on that one.  Let me look it up for you.  Are the plugs for the foot pedal and copilot round or rectangular????  Also do you have and autopilot button on the top of the trolling motor head?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is the replacement

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINN-KOTA-2...413?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3eaae405


Faster shipping

http://www.northlandmarine.com/MinnKotaMotorControlBoard24VPDAP.htm


----------



## caver101 (Apr 14, 2014)

I ended up getting the board for $81 shipped and have it tomorrow since I am in GA: http://www.marinecarpeting.com/minn-kota-powerdrive-autopilot-main-control-board-24-volt.html

I appreciate the help!!


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel blessed. I have read on this board many that have had circuit board issues. I have had mine for 5 or 6 years with no issues but for the wired foot pedal wearing out. I had to replace it once a year ago. After awhile the plastic gets weak and will not spring enough to make contact with contacts.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just remember to disconnect your trolling motor before charging, that helps make the boards last longer.


----------



## caver101 (Apr 18, 2014)

Well.....that board did not help.....Same problem still exist. Anybody want a deal on  a main control board?? Can't send electronics back once plugged up.... 

I am beginning to think it may be a broken wire in the wire bundle going from the base to the head unit???? Advice?


----------

